# Canine vasectomy update



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

So my dog got his vasectomy last week. He was up and bouncing around the next day. Tiny bit of swelling for about 24hrs, which resolved on its own. The area was slightly tender for about 3 days. (He's kind of woosie). I was told he could go back to work after 4 days. He got an extra day due to my work schedule. Working the same as before the surgery.

The cost was the biggest issue. Originally my vet clinic wanted to charge me double for regular castration. I called around the metroplex and got the same quotes or higher. When I told my vet/volunteer what her clinic was charging me she was furious. Made the office manager redo prices for the procedure. I ended up paying just a bit more then regular castration. Good enough. I've been with them for years and they've given me a bunch of freebies over the years. I did find a vet in a more rural area who would charge less but decided it was worth it to pay a bit more and stay with my vet.

I have since sent her a bunch of research on problems with early s/n and she is seriously rethinking her position. She's now willing to learn partial hysterectomies and tubals for the girls.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Great news, both about your dog and your vet.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

mel boschwitz said:


> So my dog got his vasectomy last week. He was up and bouncing around the next day. Tiny bit of swelling for about 24hrs, which resolved on its own. The area was slightly tender for about 3 days. (He's kind of woosie). I was told he could go back to work after 4 days. He got an extra day due to my work schedule. Working the same as before the surgery.
> 
> The cost was the biggest issue. Originally my vet clinic wanted to charge me double for regular castration. I called around the metroplex and got the same quotes or higher. When I told my vet/volunteer what her clinic was charging me she was furious. Made the office manager redo prices for the procedure. I ended up paying just a bit more then regular castration. Good enough. I've been with them for years and they've given me a bunch of freebies over the years. I did find a vet in a more rural area who would charge less but decided it was worth it to pay a bit more and stay with my vet.
> 
> I have since sent her a bunch of research on problems with early s/n and she is seriously rethinking her position. She's now willing to learn partial hysterectomies and tubals for the girls.



Good job educating!!!


T


----------

